# marley and me



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

We always go to a movie on Chirstmas night. 

I can't wait!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not me! I have the book and only read the first few pages. I didn't want to read the sad parts and I don't think I could watch them either. I'm a sap...I know.


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Not me! I have the book and only read the first few pages. I didn't want to read the sad parts and I don't think I could watch them either. I'm a sap...I know.


 
well to be honest i didnt read the very end because i literally cant, i start to cry really hard, but the end is the only sad part..such a good book


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

ckj05 said:


> well to be honest i didnt read the very end because i literally cant, i start to cry really hard, but the end is the only sad part..such a good book


I can't even deal with New Year's Eve. Even when I was a young child I hated letting the year go. :uhoh: I try to be sure I'm asleep when the New Year Rings in.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Can't wait to see it. We're talking about going on Christmas, I hope we do.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

My wife read the book and suggested it to me to read. I tend to read between clients in my office(I work with kids as a therapist) and made the mistake of reading the end of the book while in my office one night. Needless to say I had half a dozen kids asking me why in the world I was crying. Sheeesh Great book and can hardly wait to see the movie on christmas night.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I actually didn't like the book.I must be the only one. I think JG sounded like a moron. But I guess maybe that was the point. I felt sorry for Marley most of the book. 
I thought Merle's Door was a MUCH better book. I do plan to see the movie because it was made as a comedy obviously.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I loved Marley and Me. As good a dog as Sam was, I could see him in bits and pieces of Marley's antics. I read it the year before Sam passed and could start to see where Sam and Marley were having the same issues at the same ages...the funny ones and the heart breaking signs that you try not to notice. If you have a young dog, I'd say read it and enjoy. If you have an older dog, I'd suggest waiting until....I wish I had. You'll laugh, you'll cry, and you'll love your dog all over again.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Reading Marley & Me was a very emotional experience for me. I got so mad at his wife when she was going through her post-partum thing. Really mad  I was trying to be understanding but it just wasn't working for me.

And then the end. I actually put the book down towards the end, for several weeks. It took awhile to pick it back up again. I read through the end into the wee hours of the night, a Friday night, just sobbing. And I bawled all weekend. Seriously bawled, I was a mess.

It was worth reading though and I'll definitely see the movie. But I doubt the movie will have the impact the book had, thank goodness.

_"Marley, you're a great dog."_


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> I actually didn't like the book.I must be the only one. I think JG sounded like a moron. But I guess maybe that was the point. I felt sorry for Marley most of the book.
> I thought Merle's Door was a MUCH better book. I do plan to see the movie because it was made as a comedy obviously.


 
I'm currently in the middle of reading "Merle's Door" myself and I definately think it's a much more intellectual book on relating to dogs behavior and "emotions" whereas Marley and Me seemed to be more of a comedy on a more simple level about someone not prepared for a puppy fully. I loved marley and me on a totally different level then merles door.


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Reading Marley & Me was a very emotional experience for me. I got so mad at his wife when she was going through her post-partum thing. Really mad  I was trying to be understanding but it just wasn't working for me.
> 
> And then the end. I actually put the book down towards the end, for several weeks. It took awhile to pick it back up again. I read through the end into the wee hours of the night, a Friday night, just sobbing. And I bawled all weekend. Seriously bawled, I was a mess.
> 
> ...


 
yeah but marley stood by her, never left her side and proved himself to her and she totally turned around..i can kinda relate to her because Jack was HORRIBLE while my husband was in afghanistan, he was destroying everything i had when i would leave for work and you cant help but just be sooo mad..but i never once thought of getting rid of him like she did.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, Marley stood by her. That was his job at that time and he did his job perfectly didn't he :heartbeat


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I have never been able to read a book or see a movie where a dog dies since I was a child and read everything! I really don't like crying although at times it can be very cathartic I know. I have heard what a great story it is but know I would be a wreck so I don't even think I can watch the movie even though I know it is a comedy.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

We're already saving up for the excessive amounts of tissues that will be needed.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

A friend bought this book for me after I got my Marley, not the best idea, I was in tears I kept thinking of my Marley. Then my fiance picked up the book to read on a business trip, he read it on the plane and looked quite silly sitting in business class bawling his eyes out over a paperback about a dog!! 

I keep watching the trailer for the movie though and I'm quite excited to see it!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Wait is this one of those tear jerker movies? Like Forrest Gump? I cant watch the last parts of it I cry EVERY time. How sad am I?


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

AmbersDad said:


> I'm currently in the middle of reading "Merle's Door" myself and I definately think it's a much more intellectual book on relating to dogs behavior and "emotions" whereas Marley and Me seemed to be more of a comedy on a more simple level about someone not prepared for a puppy fully. I loved marley and me on a totally different level then merles door.


I loved Merle's Door too. What a great book and I'll probably read it again next summer.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I couldn't have made it through the book if it wasn't for Layla. she was so good & let me hold her through the whole ending.

Hubby & I have advanced tickets to see it on the 26th, I can't wait; but know I'll make a scene, I'm weepy enough as it is...!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marley and Me*

Marley and Me-I want to see the movie

If you would like a chance to win a Marley and Me poster signed by Jennifer Aniston and help save a Golden Ret.'s life at the same time, be sure to click on this link 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=47566
and by raffle tickets to win the poster and to donate to Savannah's Medical bills! 
Dirk's Fund was so wonderful to save her!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I may wait and watch the DVD at home. Don't know if I want to cry in a theater!! If I'm home, no big deal!!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Wonderful book!! Life is about the ride...the highs the lows...it's all there is. I cried, I got mad at some of the things, but it is all about the love between man/woman and his dog. I only trust people who love dogs!!!

We can't wait to see the movie!!:yes:


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

I read the book and bawled like a baby cus I just lost Tanner a month or two prior. We're going to see it the day after Xmas!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We're going to see it the day after Christmas.

Can't wait!

SJ


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Julia and I both want to see it (it's rare that we can find a movie that we both want to see), so we'll most likely go over the holidays.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I bought the book on a whim one night at the mall right before I was going to the bowling alley to hang out with Eric while he bowled. I took the book in with me and didn't look up the whole time I was in the bowling alley and finished it when I got home. Cried my eyes out. Seriously a good book. 
I also read Merle's door. Also probably one of my top five favorite books ever, but like Ambers Dad said, it's on a totally different level from marley and me.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I read the book and can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

I see it is rated PG, do you think it is appropriate for my 10 year old daughter? I haven't read the book, but I know it will be an emotional experience, do you think a 10 year old can handle it? I'm very strict about not letting my kids see any excess violence or sexual content, but what about excess sadness


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

There is no "excess" sadness in this story. Marley lived a wonderful life full of love. When I cried at the ending of the book, it wasn't just sadness I was feeling. I felt joy too. 

I think the movie would be fine for your daughter


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

am i the only weirdo who's getting teared up just watching the trailer - which is all funny parts?


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

ckj05 said:


> well to be honest i didnt read the very end because i literally cant, i start to cry really hard, but the end is the only sad part..such a good book


I was the idiot that red the end while waiting for my delayed plane. I got a lot of weird looks bawling and sniffling uncontrollably in the airport! :bawling:

It is a greatttt book, and I can't wait to see the movie!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I get upset just reading the rescues..........I'll wait for it in dvd. 
I'll probably see Gran Torino instead.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I heard it does have some sexual content so you'll have to decide if your daughter should see it.
And all reviews say even though a comedy it is a MAJOR tear jerker and EVERYONE bawls, even the hard hearted!

I am hoping I will like the movie much more than the book.

Although, I think John Grogan was pretty ignorant about dogs when he had Marley (even though I have NEVER thought of my dog as "just a dog" ignorant as I am) and has evoled. He now has a lab puppy with big hip issues and the pup is being treated at a vet college. So I give him credit for that.

The reason I didn't like the book was John Grogan and his wife always treated Marley like "a dog" if you understand what I mean. I am sure most of you here at GRF know the difference. I understand probably some if not most dog owners may feel this way.
I don't, thus the reason I didn't like it. It was a page turner though.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I know I'll love this movie and I will see it over the holidays. I was just looking at the reviews, though, and evidently the idea of a huge slobbering retriever destroying anything in his path did not appeal to many reviewers.


----------



## cirrus (May 21, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to seeing it. Not a big Jennifer A fan though.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Sooo excited!! Heck, I bawled when I watched Bolt, lol. I will cry like a baby. I'm getting teary eyed THINKING about it. 

I read the book before Vito was in my life, so I believe the movie will have more of an impact on me.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I liked the book, but the author and his wife made a lot of major errors in raising Marley. Yes, he was a poorly bred Lab, but I blame the humans for at least some of his problems. And I heard that Grogan is taking a 'hands off' approach and leaving all the training of the new puppy to his wife, who apparently is none too happy about it. So I predict yet another out-of-control Lab in the Grogan family.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Debles said:


> I heard it does have some sexual content so you'll have to decide if your daughter should see it.
> And all reviews say even though a comedy it is a MAJOR tear jerker and EVERYONE bawls, even the hard hearted!
> 
> I am hoping I will like the movie much more than the book.
> ...



I totally know what you're talking about, Debles! They definitely treated Marley in a different way than a lot of us here do!
I thought the book was fun to read (lots of sweet moments) but I was also annoyed at John Grogan's cluelessness and couldn't help but think that they could have avoided a lot of Marley's "issues" if they had dealt with them differently. While reading the book, I had a lot of :doh::doh: reaction to some of the stuff JG and wife did. 
I do think the book (overall) was very cute, funny, and sweet, though, and I'm excited about seeing the movie.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I liked the book, but the author and his wife made a lot of major errors in raising Marley. Yes, he was a poorly bred Lab, but I blame the humans for at least some of his problems. And I heard that Grogan is taking a 'hands off' approach and leaving all the training of the new puppy to his wife, who apparently is none too happy about it. So I predict yet another out-of-control Lab in the Grogan family.


That's too bad, Ann. Here I was hoping he had developed some skills. Poor new puppy. : (


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone remember "My Dog Skip"??? I was crying so hard at the end of that movie that I had to go out a different exit from the movie theatre!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I loved the book and I am sure to see the movie but I had a couple of moments of being angry with the Grogan family. I can't remember 100% but didn't they go on holiday when Marley was pretty old and ill? I think it was after his first bloat and they left him at the vets? I wouldn't dream of doing that.

But it has some great parts that made me feel so happy that I have dogs and many lesser owners wouldn't have put up with Marley's thunder phobia.Marleys love oif life was well described and I think many of us could see a little of Marley in our own dogs.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I loved the book, but not sure if I will love the movie.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I enjoyed the book, and yes, I cried too! I will have to say I enjoyed Merle's Door even more so- that book changed the way I look at Tucker, and left me hoping that I can develop that kind of symbiotic relationship with him. It was the first book that ever motivated me to write to the author. I am now a sucker for dog books- all types. Training, behavior, fictional, etc.

BTW we will be going to see the movie. Hopefully my youngest (9 yrs old) will be ok with it being a tear jerker. His eyes well up when watching Dogtown, and he sees some of the abused, neglected dogs and feels sad. It would not surprise me if he becomes a vet- I am so proud of the empathy and compassion he outwardly shows towards dogs and other animals. I pray that will never change.


----------



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

We are going on Saturday for my Mom's birthday lunch and a movie! She has been really excited to see it for weeks!


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

I read a ton, but had no desire to read the book or see the movie.
Everything I heard made me think it concerned a supremely poorly behaved/trained dog - the idea of which provides me very little amusement/enjoyment.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe Marley was a supremely challenging dog? I'm not sure I would know what to do with a dog that showed the same behavior issues as Marley.

But still, the family stuck with him and the dad was there at the very end to say goodbye to Marley and to tell him he was a great dog,

I have nothing but respect for that.

I'm going to see the movie this evening.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

"I loved the book and I am sure to see the movie but I had a couple of moments of being angry with the Grogan family. I can't remember 100% but didn't they go on holiday when Marley was pretty old and ill? I think it was after his first bloat and they left him at the vets? I wouldn't dream of doing that."

That is the part that I hated the most! Why I think John and wife are idiots. I'm pretty sure they left that out of the movie! Since it is mostly a comedy, I think.

There are things I regret doing as a dog owner. But I was never like John Grogan and his attitude toward Marley. He and others may consider himself a "great " dog owner etc but I don't. And he apparently hasn't learned anything either from what I've read.

Marley (and we only have Grogan's side) was a happy loving lab as all labs and goldens tend to be regardless of how stupid or cruel their humans are.
That is a tribute to Marley not Grogan and that is the reason I plan to see the movie.
JoEllen, please let us know what you think of it after.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Phillyfisher said:


> I enjoyed the book, and yes, I cried too! I will have to say I enjoyed Merle's Door even more so- that book changed the way I look at Tucker, and left me hoping that I can develop that kind of symbiotic relationship with him. It was the first book that ever motivated me to write to the author. I am now a sucker for dog books- all types. Training, behavior, fictional, etc.
> 
> BTW we will be going to see the movie. Hopefully my youngest (9 yrs old) will be ok with it being a tear jerker. His eyes well up when watching Dogtown, and he sees some of the abused, neglected dogs and feels sad. It would not surprise me if he becomes a vet- I am so proud of the empathy and compassion he outwardly shows towards dogs and other animals. I pray that will never change.


I too LOVED Merle's Door and also corresponded with Ted Kerasote. He was very cordial , even when I told him how I disagreed with some of his opinions. : ) I wish they'd make that book into a movie!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Has anyone seen this movie yet??! I am so excited but it isn't in the cinema until january 15th here!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

I loved the book but I absolutely cannot stand Jennifer Aniston - why in the world did they have to cast her in th emovie ? ugh.....what a waste


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Somebody, give us an update. I'm dying to see this but am scared of how sad the ending might be!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I'm not going until 7 this evening. I'll be on afterwards, about 10, eastern.

:wave:


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm about to head to the theatre (a 30 minute drive), I'll post my thoughts afterwards. I thought it was an excellent book, but I did disagree with many of the things the Grogans did in it. I guess no dog owner is perfect, but I would have done things VERY different! I do wonder though, the past 10 years dogs have really moved from being just "the dog" to part of the family in this country--you now regularly read about and hear about people treating their dogs like kids. The dog industry is booming, and 10 years ago that was much less of the case. My dogs have always been family, and always will. 

Anyways, I'll update around 9:30.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Reading Marley & Me was a very emotional experience for me. I got so mad at his wife when she was going through her post-partum thing. Really mad  I was trying to be understanding but it just wasn't working for me.
> 
> And then the end. I actually put the book down towards the end, for several weeks. It took awhile to pick it back up again. I read through the end into the wee hours of the night, a Friday night, just sobbing. And I bawled all weekend. Seriously bawled, I was a mess.
> 
> ...


Im assuming I better NOT even go see this one!!! Like EVER - after the G trauma last month - I can barely read the rainbow bridge posts here - its like when you pass a bad car wreck or train wreck, you just HAVE to look even though you KNOW it's going to break your heart - why do we do this to ourselves.......

no, I don't think I'll go see the movie - I totally thought it was a comedy but all the posts suggest something very bad at the end, and no, nope - not gonna go see it....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Can't wait to hear an update on Marley and Me!!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of my friends on GRF.
I LOVE YOU PEOPLE!!


----------



## GoldenMOLLY (Nov 27, 2008)

Just talking about the book makes me tear up. I read it a few months after we lost Maisey and it just makes me think of her. I knew what was coming at the end, I had been warned, but just like someone else said it is like a car wreck-I had to read. Any dog movie, book, etc makes me cry. I guess it is because dogs are so loving, forgiving and not judmental or cruel the way people are. They always see our good and never stay mad if you give them an ounce of attention. I guess that is why I like dogs better. I will watch it at home someday without husband or children so I can cry in peace. Oh, and I think Owen Wilson is hilarious so I cannot pass on a comedy with him in it.
About Merle's Door, is it a tear jerker too? I have not heard of it.
I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I sobbed and sobbed at the end of the book. I might forgo the movie because my kids would have a hard time at the end.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Good movie  The book is better, that doesn't surprise me. Lots of laughter and smiles, lots of sniffles -- mostly at the end of course but a few very moving moments all through the movie, as well.

The first person I met in line has a golden retriever  I told her about GRF, maybe she'll find her way here. 

Marley wasn't that bad of a dog. He was just a whole lot of dog for an inexperienced family. I'm not sure I could have handled Marley any better. There was a scene in the movie where John Grogan let him off leash at the ocean and a lot of other dog owners followed suit so all these dogs were running and playing in the ocean ... a run free kind of moment, that made me cry too. Good to see 

Marley was a one-family dog, he lived a full life and he was loved. There is nothing sad or tragic about his story, every dog should be so lucky. 

And what the heck has happened to Kathleen Turner? I barely recognized her!


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

Marleys mummy said:


> Has anyone seen this movie yet??! I am so excited but it isn't in the cinema until january 15th here!


 
We saw the movie just a couple hours ago!!! it was good!!! def not as good as the book though! I ALMOST walked out at the end, just like i walked out on the book at the end, i really dont like seeing or hearing about dogs dying..but i stayed until the end and cried like a baby! lol 
I dont want my babies to get old    ughhhh...

Im reading merles door now, good book so far


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I saw the movie this AM...and as always the book was better, but there is only so much they can cram into a 2hr time span. Marley was the comic relief while quite a bit of attention was focused upon the relationship between John & Jenny. As for the Grogan family's method of raising Marley, you also have to take into account the time period that they had him...Marley was 13 when he died in '06? People's attitudes towards training & methods of training have come a long way (positive vice negative approaches). After volunteering with my local rescue, I can readily see all of the mistakes they made in raising Marley, but I also remember back to how my own family "trained" our dogs growing up & can relate. The fact that they didn't take the easy way out & get rid of Marley when the kids were born when it would have been so easy to do speaks volumes of their character. They made a commitment to that boy & saw him through to the bridge. If only all of the Christmas puppies purchased this year will be lucky enough to experience the same level of commitment...unfortunately, we'll start seeing the surrenders come as early as Easter.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the updates. I may have to take a chance and see it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I was waiting on updates, I think I will be going to see it tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praising someone for not giving up their dog when they have kids is like praising a couple for not giving up their 2nd baby because they already have 1. Or because they have full time jobs!

When you bring a dog into your family, you owe them a great life. Just like when you have a baby. If you screw up, it's on you. Sure everyone makes mistakes, hopefully they learn from them. Did the Grogans? I don't think so. In 13 years, they boarded Marley again when he was old and sick after the vet told them not to , so they could go on a vacation without the dog. That is horrible as far as I'm concerned.

Yes, Marley seemed happy and content and lived to be 13. Could the Grogans have done much better by Marley... YES! Then they made millions off his story.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

John Grogan was making money off of his Marley stories long before Marley died. He wrote columns in a local paper based on his personal experiences with Marley and there was obviously a great deal of public interest. I think the book was a natural evolution of those columns and I also think it was part of his grieving process.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*"Marley and Me" will traumatize children*

*Contains spoilers:

By Alonso Duralde
Film critic
msnbc.com contributor
updated 2:39 p.m. ET, Tues., Dec. 23, 2008 
_*Note: This review contains spoilers*_
















*Alonso Duralde*
Film critic


A word of warning to parents out there who have been seduced by the adorable-puppy-in-Christmas-bow advertising of “Marley & Me” and are considering taking their youngsters to see it: Don’t. The dog — and this may technically count as a spoiler, even though the movie is based on a best-selling book — dies. And “Marley & Me” milks audience grief (and will traumatize children) more than “Bambi” and “Old Yeller” combined. 
I can report first hand that a veteran film critic of the crusty and cantankerous stripe came close to walking out of the screening I attended — and not because he didn’t like it. And even as I was rolling my eyes over how manipulative this movie gets, I had to choke back a few tears myself over just two words spoken by the family’s eldest child at the climactic doggy funeral. 
If only everything leading up to Marley’s demise were nearly so compelling. Despite having been labored over by sharp screenwriters Scott Frank (“Out of Sight”) and Don Roos (“The Opposite of Sex”), “Marley & Me” feels like “She’s Having a Baby” with some “Marmaduke” cartoons grafted onto it. 



Take the dog out of the equation, and you’re left with the not-very-interesting marital and career travails of John Grogan (Owen Wilson) and his wife Jennifer (Jennifer Aniston), newlyweds and recent college grads who have just left Michigan for the sunny climes of south Florida. They both get newspaper jobs — and the fact that this is a movie about people finding work and getting promotions in the print media industry already makes “Marley & Me,” set in the early ’90s, feel like a far-off period piece — and settle into their first house. 
John’s rakish co-worker Sebastian (Eric Dane) suggests that the best way to hit the snooze button on Jennifer’s biological clock is to bring a puppy in the house, and so the Grogans adopt Marley, an adorable hound who will grow up to be — as the real-life Grogan called him in his hit book — “the world’s worst dog.” Cue leg-humping, dinner snatching, furniture chewing, et. al. 
The Grogans finally start having children — after suffering a miscarriage, another plot point that makes “Marley” a tough sit for the kids — and move up to Boca Raton, then north to Pennsylvania. And Marley seems to get bigger and more unruly. (Kathleen Turner has a thankless appearance as a disciplinarian dog trainer who throws up her hands in the face of Marley’s anarchy.) 
And then, well… the years pass. Which does things to dogs, no matter how beloved.

It’s not that “Marley & Me” doesn’t come by its tears honestly, but once you get beyond “see the nice doggie, see the nice doggie die,” there’s not a whole lot going on here. Wilson and Aniston are serviceably charming, but the Grogans and their minor life transitions aren’t interesting enough to keep us in our seats. The 22 dogs who play Marley — as well as Alan Arkin, as John’s editor — steal what little show there is. “Marley & Me” is too energetic and well-intentioned to rate as a dog, but it’s no best-in-show either.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I just came back from watching Marley and Me with my boyfriend, I read the book and I can honestly say I really liked the movie despite what others have to say about it. It was very entertaining and made me laugh pretty much what I was looking for on a Christmas night, what I look for every night.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Obviously not everyone is going to like Marley & Me. Traumatizing to children? Come on. Death is part of life. I think Marley's death was handled sensitively enough. It's sad, yes. Traumatizing? Hardly.

Let's not forget that Marley was a real dog and the Grogans are a real family. Were they perfect? Who is ?? Was Marley a great dog? The Grogans thought he was, that was good enough for Marley and it was good enough for me


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

22 dogs! All 22 were beautiful labs too. And I bet the dogs had a great time filming some of these scenes, like running off with the Thanksgiving turkey LOL


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> 22 dogs! All 22 were beautiful labs too. And I bet the dogs had a great time filming some of these scenes, like running off with the Thanksgiving turkey LOL


Here's another piece of trivia. John Grogan actually adopted one of the puppies that was used to portray young Marley in the movie and named him Woodson.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I have the perfect dog(s) and the perfect house(s) and the perfect trainer(s) and the perfect everything. I guess that leaves nothing left to say...jesus people!? I wish I could critisize everything to nth degree in everyone's perfect life....Merry Christmas!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Obviously not everyone is going to like Marley & Me. Traumatizing to children? Come on. Death is part of life. I think Marley's death was handled sensitively enough. It's sad, yes. Traumatizing? Hardly.
> 
> Let's not forget that Marley was a real dog and the Grogans are a real family. Were they perfect? Who is ?? Was Marley a great dog? The Grogans thought he was, that was good enough for Marley and it was good enough for me


JoEllen I completely agree! It is not traumatizing for children either. Death is a part of life! I enjoyed how they portrayed the children's emotions in the film, and other children can relate I am sure.

I just got back from a late showing and I really enjoyed it. I have never, ever cried in a movie like I did in this one. The last quote of the movie really got to me. My boyfriend also cried like a baby. We both could not wait to get back to see Vito. In fact, when I am working tomorrow my boyfriend said he wants to spend the day with him.  Too cute.

Yes, the book was better. One part I thought needed more embellishing in the movie was when Jenny was going through her depression after the 2nd child. In the book Marley and John work hard together as a team to prove Marley's worth to Jenny. They formed a really deep bond in that part of the book. That whole part was left out the movie and I thought it was an important part. But overall, I enjoyed it!


----------



## Ivrygld (Oct 22, 2005)

*Trivia*

I loved the movie. Although I didn't read the book first, I will now go back and read the book

One of the labs "Rudy" used in the film lives in a community about 10 minutes from me. The owner was on local news and said that her lab was a rescue and the proceeds her dog earned from the film would be donated to lab rescue. She identified her dog as eating the birthday cake.

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/myfox/...n=4&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=1.1.1

I thought the movie was endearing.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

I agree with JoEllen. We went to the movie yesterday with our eight year old. I thought Owen Wilson and Jennifer Anniston were good in the movie, neither are on my fav actor list. DD knew going in that Marley dies. I cried a few times. DD said that her throat hurt and her eyes were stinging when Marley died. Today, I asked her if she liked the movie and she said, "most of it". She liked everything except the end. I asked if she was glad that we went to see it or would rather skip it and she said "half and half". Is she traumatized? No, it is a real part of life. She has had to deal with the loss of pets. (She is my step daughter, at her mom's they lost their Jack Russell about a year ago - she got hit by a car. They had two pups that died at birth.) I guess my point is that you know your kids and what might be too much for them to deal with.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I was hoping to post last night, but our internet was down. I really enjoyed the movie, there were parts I really wished they'd focused on in the movie that were pretty big in the book, but oh well, they had to keep it movie length.

It was cute, and funny most of the time. I really loved how they delt with the death at the end, and it really showed a very supportive family there for eachother. In this sense I think that would be fine for children to see with their parents beside them (of course, the parent should be the judge as each child is unique). 

I would caution parents with young kids as there is some sexual content throughout the film, but it is not way over the top. It is enough that I was a bit surprised it wasn't PG-13--at least, I think it is PG.

All in all, it's a good movie. It shows a family growing, struggling, and learning together. It shows them bond over their four legged family member, and it is very sweet.

Bring tissues. I saw it with a fellow dog owner friend and we sobbed through the entire ending (loud sobs too), there wasn't a dry eye in the jam packed theatre I saw it in.


----------



## goldieduo (May 10, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well I have the perfect dog(s) and the perfect house(s) and the perfect trainer(s) and the perfect everything. I guess that leaves nothing left to say...jesus people!? I wish I could critisize everything to nth degree in everyone's perfect life....Merry Christmas!


i'm with you andyfarmer. don't forget people, it's also Hollywoods interpretation of the story. not everyone trains their dogs the "right way". we all deal with them differently as they are, like children, unique and not at all the same as the next dog.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Haven't seen it- not much makes me cry as far as stuff like this goes, so I'll be curious to see if this does. I've never read a book that's made me cry that I can recall. It's the sappy music that pushes me over the edge in movies.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> Here's another piece of trivia. John Grogan actually adopted one of the puppies that was used to portray young Marley in the movie and named him Woodson.


Yes, this is the pup with HD.

And I have a right to my opinion. The thread says marley and me and it is a dog forum. I can say what I think of it. If you don't like it, don't read my post.

I will be seeing the movie sometime in the next couple weeks with my girlfriend. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

You are right. You have your opinion and that is fine. I read most opinions on here and respect them. The writers and Grogan choose to show us the 'not so-finer' moments in Marley's life, and had they not shown them, we would never know. I think the honesty of showing good and bad times is all a part of the bio. I respect him for not sugar coating everything that happened in Marley's life; thats what made him nuts!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Death for some of us is very traumatizing. For me, each death, brings back childhood memories that I sometimes think I never got over. I also find the death of a dog, even due to old age, extremely sad. 

I wouldn't even see the Titanic. Forget Schindler's List. I was familiar with the history, understood the tragedy, and just didn't want to experience such sadness again. 

Everyone handles situations differently. My sisters lived through the same events as I did. They saw many movies that I would never think of seeing. To each his own. It's what makes the world go around.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Myself having been "tramatized" by Ol Yeller , and having a daughter that I know would obsess with this doggie's death....I'll wait for the dvd. Ol Yeller was a wonderful movie, but the ending made the whole experience unpleasent....just too much for me at the time.

I believe Marley has been honored with this movie. It's wonderful that his story is told and we can learn from it and relate to it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can relate to it. Not with Daisy but I had a lab once that ran out into the middle of a military parade.

Don't ask me where I was ... I was too dumb then to own a dog then, I just didn't know it :uhoh:

But labs, in my own experience, can be a real challenge. I much prefer golden retrievers. I like that velcro quality


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Old Yeller traumatized me too!

I avoided Marley for a long time. Wasn't up for reading a book where the dog dies, even of old age. My friend finally talked me into reading Merle's Door(as well as friends here) and it was excellent. Then I read Marley and Me once I was on a roll. I was also reading Dean Koontz and David Rosenfeldt.

A book I have yet to read is Mark Doty's book Dog Years about his golden who has died. Still too sad. Maybe someday.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Debles said:


> A book I have yet to read is Mark Doty's book Dog Years about his golden who has died. Still too sad. Maybe someday.


I got that book for xmas too. I think I can read it, even with the dying and all...its so hard though, with our loved furkids at the bridge..just brings back memories


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I must say that I did the whole realm of emotions while reading the book & am looking forward to seeing the movie - & I haven't been to the movies since 1998 when I saw "The Titanic". While reading the book, I laughed till I almost peed my pants and cried my heart out. It was a book that I could relate to and many of the incidents were close to my heart. I'll never forget the part where the couple are trying to have a baby & he rushes home to have "timed sex". He becomes intimate with his wife and then realizes that his wife "smells". The smell is like dog biscuits from Marley who has decided to get a birds eye view. I laughed & laughed...... I just hope that the movie is as good as the book.

When I saw that the movie was coming out, I decided to reread the book. Unfortunately, I can't remember who I passed the book along to.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Gwen said:


> When I saw that the movie was coming out, I decided to reread the book. Unfortunately, I can't remember who I passed the book along to.


I recieved a paperback copy of it for xmas- I'd be glad to mail it to you if you'd like? I have the hardback original when it first came out.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I enjoyed the book so much I don't think I can see the movie. It would spoil all the mental images I conjured up as I read it


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Cara and I went this afternoon. It was much better than I expected it to be. It was saved by John Grogan's wit and empathy. 

I thought Jennifer A played Jenny as a little beatchy. I know the times with babies are hard, I had a collicky baby and worked and still got through it. (But she did too)

I think the sweetness of the love for this lab shone through. Yes they were idiots at times but they loved him and he loved them back. 

It is a tear jerker at the end (as is the book) there were guys leaving the theatre before the last scenes in droves, and audible sobs from the rest. They could have given the needle a rest but I bet everyone went home and hugged their hounds tonight. I did.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I will be sure to see the movie. I loved the book, even the tough parts. I will probably wait for the DVD to come out and watch at home. I don't want to be one of those guys heading for the lobby at the end. 

Having known many "John Grogan" type dog owners I think the movie will do more help than harm for future dog owners. Just like this forum does on a daily basis I think the movie will be a step forward in responsible dog ownership.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Do tell Rob...were you crying when you finished the book?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

How about "Where The Red Fern Grows"? Anybody see that as a child? It wasn't as bad as old Yeller , and I wasn't "tramatized" but it sure made me sob as a child.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I loved the book and I hope to see the movie. Here is a little YouTube video by John Grogan along with the AKC about being responsible pet owner. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8nMrzrO5aI

I hope there isn't an increase in the sale of yellow labs because of this movie.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't shoot the messenger. All I did was post, verbatim, a review. I didn't write it.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Ya know--I'm really not sure I'm ready for this movie. 

I heard that the ending is painfully, painfully stretched out with every excruciating detail brought out for Marleys end........

Too many close friends and relatives have passed this year--I think I'll just wait for the DVD and watch it when things are better............

SJ


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

I really thought i would enjoy and like the movie... i cryed at the end so did alot of people around me... but i didnt enjoy the movie as much as i thought i would... they did alot of jumping around in the movie... fast forwarding through time kinda was lame  Although there were alot of funny parts of the movie, i really thought they woulda have focused more on marley than their whole family  but then again i duno, the way the previews seems, they were more toward "funny dog movie" than Drama filled life with horrible acting dog... lol my husband & daughter slept through it


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we went to see it last night and imho it was a sort of boring overdone movie with a cute dog in it. even my hubby who hasn't read the book asked, "where did the dog go? they almost stopped using him for too many parts of the movie" and i told him how the book was similar - lots of "me" and some "Marley"

also - did anyone notice that there were scenes in the trailers that weren't in the movie?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Even though I haven't seen it yet, you just said what my opinion of the book was. A family where the dog is last on the list and definitely treated that way. 
I know when my kids were growing up, the dogs weren't first like they are now, but they were well loved and well treated. They were trained and treated like equal members of the family.
I had expected the movie to be like you thought it would be, funny dog movie. It will be interesting!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I want to see the movie.

I read the book a couple of years ago and thought it was really cute, funny, and also sad. I cried at the end of the book.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Having known many "John Grogan" type dog owners I think the movie will do more help than harm for future dog owners. Just like this forum does on a daily basis I think the movie will be a step forward in responsible dog ownership.


You said that well, Rob.
I saw it last night and thought it went hand in hand with the book, although some good parts were missing. In my mind's eye, Owen and Jen were perfect for the parts. The book wasn't all about Marley, yet he was a _strong_ undercurrent throughout.
They aged Marley perfectly and the ending was 'real', and not too drawn out, IMHO. I can only hope that it will make folks in the same scenario feel even more compelled to be there with their dog when the time comes to help him to the bridge. Grogan was a rock, in Marley's face, filling his world. 
I was a mess 
A well done movie for us dog lovers, for others, maybe not so much.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

See, I'm already a mess...Don't need to walk out and start crying all over again!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

No, you're not, silly girl! Go see it!
I had to go to Walmart to pick up a prescription and the pharmacy tech ringing me out said, 'oh, you must have that head cold that's going around' 
(me-bleary teary eyed from the movie) I said no, that I'd just come from watching Marley & Me. She started sobbing, head down on the register sobbing....couldn't even see to ring me out. She'd seen it that day, and last week had to put there 12 year old yellow lab down. 
Yep, I was at Walmart a bit longer than I expected, she needed a shoulder.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm crying just thinking about seeing it. Maybe if I get it out of my system now, I'll be able to sit through it. My niece, she'll be 10 on the 5th of January, now says she wants to see the whole movie. I'm taking her next week. She came to say Goodbye to Sam before we took him for his last visit to the Vet. She had the strength we adults needed....maybe she'll make seeing Marley and Me a little easier too.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Between this thread and the hooch thread, you guys are killing me this morning.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to wait to see this one at home where I can cry and cuddle my puppies at the same time!

As a kid, when I saw the movie Benjie I screamed "I want to go home!" in the theater and bawled when the bad guy kicked Benjie across the floor and he "played dead". My mom made me sit there and wait to see that Benjie was okay. I still get upset thinking about it.

I couldn't bring myself to read the book because I knew it was sad (even knowing he lived a long full life). And even now, when I look at my parents' golden who is 8 get up from the floor and limp with arthritis for a few steps, I can shed a tear. 

I for one, have a very naughty dog in Fergus who despite extensive and expensive training and ongoing daily reinforcement can (and does) find trouble in almost every waking moment. His is a single-minded pursuit of mischief that no amount of exercise, entertainment, and training seems to curb. When I watched the trailer for Marley and Me I have to admit, Marley and Fergus bore some striking similarities! To me, Fergus is the perhaps the least perfect golden ever born and I can't imagine not having him in my life. He's awful and wonderful, frustrating and lovable, exasperating and entertaining - all at once. I'm sure there are folks who think that Fergus would be better behaved in their care, but you never know for sure until you've walked a mile in someone else's shoes. 

So I try not to judge (not always successfully, but I try) and hope that people take the time to learn from each other and from their pets and continue to improve with each pet as an owner. When I think about how we were with our dogs growing up and how we are now, we've gotten so much better at treating them as members of the family rather than "dogs" - from sleeping in the garage to sleeping on the bed, from spending the day outside to spending the day inside on the couch. Growing and learning has a tendency to do that. I'd like to think our early dogs would forgive us for not knowing any better.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Celeigh, what a wonderful post...

Paula, Marley had 2 brothers and one sister in the movie, probably 9,7,5 yrs old. They grieved and said Good bye with typical childhood innocence and truth. I'll bet your neice will be fine, even better, having seen it.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> And what the heck has happened to Kathleen Turner? I barely recognized her!


Really...was she the 'Nazi trainer'?.....wow.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been reading up on her since the movie. I guess rheumatoid arthritis has really taken a toll on her  but she's in remission now with new medications. I haven't seen her in so long, I still have the image of her with Michael Douglas in Romancing the Stone and War of the Roses ... I just wasn't prepared!

And yes, Caleigh ... your post was wonderful. Your kindness and your lack of judgment is an example for all of us


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We went today to see it! What a great movie... although we all needed the tissues at the end... as expected. I thought the cast in it was great. And Marley... ahh... too cute!!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I like reading everyones opinions. We are going tomorrow morning to see it. Our pups wake us up too early and we are still in the process of moving so we are doing a 10:30am show and lunch afterwards so we can still get some moving done since today we did NOTHING because of the weather 

I hope that we enjoy the movie!


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

My wife and I came to spend Christmas in Florida last Saturday. That same day, her father fell critically ill, and passed away peacefully the day before Christmas. We are glad that he is over his suffering and at peace, but this has been a very hard week. We have spent it with friends and tried to celebrate life while grieving him, but it has been tough. Today on the way to the airport we went to see Marley and me. I have to say that it was exactly like the book and made us laugh and cry our eyes out. We loved every second of it and now we are sitting in the Orlando airport, waiting to board our plane north. Our daughters have been staying with Patsy and took her on a car trip to see family in NY and play in snow, so she has been fine. We, and especially me, have been missing her like crazy. Seeing Marley made me want to get back to her all the more!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> *Contains spoilers:
> 
> By Alonso Duralde
> Film critic
> ...


 
I took my 6, 10 & 11 year olds. They really enjoyed it. My 11 year old had read the teen's version of Marley so they all knew what was going to happen in the end.

We lost three elderly pets in the past 2 years, so I thought it was very healthy for my children to see that other families have gone through this, too. 

It also made them realize that Brady is a well behaved dog most of the time. But they also saw some Brady in Marley too!

When they got home from the movie, all three rushed to give Brady a big hug.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Patsy's Parents said:


> My wife and I came to spend Christmas in Florida last Saturday. That same day, her father fell critically ill, and passed away peacefully the day before Christmas. We are glad that he is over his suffering and at peace, but this has been a very hard week. We have spent it with friends and tried to celebrate life while grieving him, but it has been tough. Today on the way to the airport we went to see Marley and me. I have to say that it was exactly like the book and made us laugh and cry our eyes out. We loved every second of it and now we are sitting in the Orlando airport, waiting to board our plane north. Our daughters have been staying with Patsy and took her on a car trip to see family in NY and play in snow, so she has been fine. We, and especially me, have been missing her like crazy. Seeing Marley made me want to get back to her all the more!


I am so sorry about your father-in-law! I am glad the movie was comforting for you. I know it will be good to get back to Patsy.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Obviously not everyone is going to like Marley & Me. Traumatizing to children? Come on. Death is part of life. I think Marley's death was handled sensitively enough. It's sad, yes. Traumatizing? Hardly.
> 
> Let's not forget that Marley was a real dog and the Grogans are a real family. Were they perfect? Who is ?? Was Marley a great dog? The Grogans thought he was, that was good enough for Marley and it was good enough for me


Totally agree Jo Ellen. We are not all perfect. I know I'm not! And death is part of life. We just got back from the movie. I cried my eyes out as did my husband and 21 year old daughter. ( Maybe it hit too close to home as we lost our golden, Cody this past summer in very similar circumstances. ) We all agreed we enjoyed the movie, just like we enjoyed the book.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

I think I'd be more traumatised having to watch a film with Owen Wilson in it! Although his facial features have distinct similarity to parts of a dogs anatomy!
(sorry, don't like him)

I was sent this book for Christmas but I won't be reading it. I take in problem dogs and sort them out, so I don't need to read about them toooo.


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Totally agree Jo Ellen. We are not all perfect. I know I'm not! And death is part of life. We just got back from the movie. I cried my eyes out as did my husband and 21 year old daughter. ( Maybe it hit too close to home as we lost our golden, Cody this past summer in very similar circumstances. ) We all agreed we enjoyed the movie, just like we enjoyed the book.


 
I have read the book, I wasnt aware that there had been a film made of it. I was just a babe when we watched Old Yellow and that left a huge impact on me. Is the ending as bad??? i need to know before I even think about watching this film :no::no::no:


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

The ending is sad...But Marley lived a long life and was a loved dog. We can't avoid death. I think the movie deals with it well, and reflects back on the ups and downs, the joys and sorrows of loving a dog as part of your family.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I read the book, which I have been told by many is much better than the movie, and liked it very much. I won't be going to the movie. I really don't need to pay $9.50 to sit in a movie theatre and cry. I've been crying a lot lately and it's been free.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Old Yeller had no effect on me... lol I am cold I guess. Where the Red Fern Grows did make me perhaps tear up- the book- when it was read out loud to us in class when I was eight. But the movie doesn't affect me at all. 

I don't begrudge anyone being unable to see it at ALL- I'm just saying, I'll be shocked if it makes me sob. I might feel differently if my oldie was sick or passed away, though


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Jenna, I can't believe you didn't cry during Old Yeller. That movie still gets me. Not the dog's death, but the relationship formed with the older boy...from hate, to annoyance, to begrudged respect, to boundless love...and then to take the responsibility for ending his life onto himself. 'No Mama, He's my dog..." ok now I'm making myself cry again...

I have a question. Did anyone read the Cartoon Strip 'For Better Or Worse' when Farley died saving the little girl from drowning? I saved the strips leading up to and after the event. I cried like a baby.

Maybe it's just me, but I like a good cry once in a while.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

paula bedard said:


> Jenna, I can't believe you didn't cry during Old Yeller. That movie still gets me. Not the dog's death, but the relationship formed with the older boy...from hate, to annoyance, to begrudged respect, to boundless love...and then to take the responsibility for ending his life onto himself. 'No Mama, He's my dog..." ok now I'm making myself cry again...


This is funny....my seven year old (who was peeking behind me and reading) just asked me if Old Yeller was the show where the guy shot the dog. 

I said "how did you know?" And he said..."I saw it on TV. "

Didn't traumatize him. I'll have to ask my husband if he remembers my kids watching that....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I may have been too young to get it the first time I saw Old Yeller... to get the real depth of it! And since then, seen it so many times it just doesn't get to me!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> This is funny....my seven year old (who was peeking behind me and reading) just asked me if Old Yeller was the show where the guy shot the dog.
> 
> I said "how did you know?" And he said..."I saw it on TV. "
> 
> Didn't traumatize him. I'll have to ask my husband if he remembers my kids watching that....


I tend to cry over spilt milk...but they are cathartic tears.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I just saw it today. I was disappointed that they didn't run the PSA about responsible dog ownership in the theater before or after the film.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just heard on the news that Marley and Me was the number one movie this weekend at the box office. Havent seen it yet, it hits alittle close to home with Beau almost dying from bloat last spring. Will have to bring the rest of the box of kleenex left over from John's funeral if I do go see it. Hubby really wants to go.


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

We saw the movie on Christmas. I didn't read the book and seriously I had no clue Marley died. Yep, I cried like a big baby. Only part I didn't like was having to get up twice to let two eight or nine years old out. I guess their Mamma didn't want them to inconvience her or their group but it's okay to ask the people on the opposite end to move twice during during the movie. The first time was okay, but the second time I was sobbing and here comes the two little pia's. I swear I can live to be hundred and never understand folk! But, I enjoyed the movie!!

I do remember when I was younger we went to double feature. General Patton and Old Yeller, I hated both movies then and still do!


----------



## Sam's Gang (Oct 22, 2008)

As parents of a young Sam, we were really excited to see the movie. We thought it was heart warming but really sad at the end. We were all crying and couldn't wait to go home to give Sam a hug and hope that all will be well and that he'll be with us for a long long time. The movie's message about a dog's unconditional love is so true. I'm 37 and Sam is my first dog and I could not believe I waited this long!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL I always have to pee three times in every movie we go to- I hate it- but I am pregnant. I sit on the very end, though, near the door!


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> LOL I always have to pee three times in every movie we go to- I hate it- but I am pregnant. I sit on the very end, though, near the door!


I hear ya! But, you reallllly have to go to the bathroom, unlike those two who was just bored I think. Congrats on the upcoming birth!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Even my tough firefighter hubby teared up. I had read the book & suggested he do the same...he wasn't prepared.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe I shouldn't see this in a theater. I am a sap. Seriously...I bawl every time I watch Air Bud (which I have seen about 6x) when Josh leaves him on the island...and I mean bawl...:bawling:...even though I know it has a happy ending!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

We saw it on Friday. It was a wonderful movie! We cried too. I didn't take my little girl though. I think she would have been bored. When the lights came back on the teenage girl in front of me goes, Oh I want a puppy!!! I almost kicked her in the back of the head. Hee hee...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Angel_Kody said:


> Maybe I shouldn't see this in a theater. I am a sap. Seriously...I bawl every time I watch Air Bud (which I have seen about 6x) when Josh leaves him on the island...and I mean bawl...:bawling:...even though I know it has a happy ending!


I thought I was the only one!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I just heard on the news that Marley and Me was the number one movie this weekend at the box office. Havent seen it yet, it hits alittle close to home with Beau almost dying from bloat last spring. Will have to bring *the rest of the box of kleenex left over from John's funeral *if I do go see it. Hubby really wants to go.


I didn't see any leftovers 
I'd like to see the movie this week too, but I'm not the type of person who looks for things in movies, like what should or should not have been included. I take movies for face value. I read the book and found it amusing and I guess I never once felt they were bad owners, they had a very difficult dog on their hands. From what I've heard, the movie is good so I'll go into it with that expectation!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I find all the comments about being "judgemental" interesting. When someone writes a book or makes a movie, it is out there to be judged. I judge things on whether it is worth my hard earned money.

As far as judging John Grogan, I think people should train dogs to behave. I realize some dogs are harder than others. I have been lucky in that I have never had an untrainable dog. I also am not saying it's easy.

My problem with the book, which I have already said, was when they boarded Marley a second time , to go on an unecessary vacation, when they had been told by the vet not to do it. He could have died. I consider that abuse.

Hopefully, I'll see the movie this week.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Debles said:


> I find all the comments about being "judgemental" interesting. When someone writes a book or makes a movie, it is out there to be judged. I judge things on whether it is worth my hard earned money.
> 
> As far as judging John Grogan, I think people should train dogs to behave. I realize some dogs are harder than others. I have been lucky in that I have never had an untrainable dog. I also am not saying it's easy.
> 
> My problem with the book, which I have already said, was when they boarded Marley a second time , to go on an unecessary vacation, when they had been told by the vet not to do it. He could have died. I consider that abuse.


When I said I try not to be judgmental, I meant that more from the perspective of "naughty dogs" and their owners and people who are very open to learning how to be better dog parents, but are still learning how. I have a big problem with someone going on vacation when their dog is possibly dying in the hospital too.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

paula bedard said:


> I have a question. Did anyone read the Cartoon Strip 'For Better Or Worse' when Farley died saving the little girl from drowning? I saved the strips leading up to and after the event. I cried like a baby.


I remember when Farley died and I have this book--"Remembering Farley"-- 
http://www.amazon.com/Remembering-Farley-Lynn-Johnston/dp/0836213092 . It's a collection of the comic strips with Farley in them from the time he arrived as a pup until after he died. I was so sad when he died


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I will not see it. First of all, the only time I ever leave my dogs is when I'm working. 2ndly, I know I won't be able to handle it.


----------



## LeannS (Dec 23, 2007)

My husband & I saw it last night. I liked it, I have not read the book. It was hard to watch the end though as I have a 12 year old lab, Daisy & boy has she been a handful! She still opens the trash compacter when you leave the room lol.
Anyway, I cried like a baby. I know that we may not have Daisy much longer & I cannot imagine our life without her.


----------



## GoldenShrink (Dec 15, 2008)

I cannot WAIT to see it! I loved the book and really hope the movie is just as good.

My family voted to see Benjamin Buttons instead of Marley & Me  It was good, but SOOOOO long (and a bit Forrest Gump-ish).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ken and I*

Ken AND I are supposed to see it late tomorrow afternoon and I know I will bawl like a baby.

I was actually sobbing when I went to see Turner and Hooch!!

Ken kep saying, "Karen, it's only a movie!!"


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I remember crying when I saw the movie Benji when I was VERY VERY young.


----------



## cirrus (May 21, 2008)

Judging other people when you have the benefit of hindsight is lame.

A movie about a perfect dog, like so many people seem to have, would be a pretty boring movie. Theres a reason shows like "Leave it to Beaver" and "The Cosby Show" have fallen by the way side.

Traumatizing for kids? Yikes. I hope their bubbles are temperature controlled too.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL ... totally.

Have I seen you post before? You're new? I like you!!

:wave:


----------



## goldieduo (May 10, 2008)

Me too!! I like you too!! Welcome!! :wavey: Can't wait to read your threads/responses!

DH won movie tickets so I'm debating on whether or not I want to persuade him to see it. We'll both cry, I can gua ran tee that! It'll be a date night so I doubt he'll want to see "Bedtime Stories" being as we're taking time away from the kids, to enjoy eachother.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

cirrus said:


> Judging other people when you have the benefit of hindsight is lame.
> 
> A movie about a perfect dog, like so many people seem to have, would be a pretty boring movie. Theres a reason shows like "Leave it to Beaver" and "The Cosby Show" have fallen by the way side.
> 
> Traumatizing for kids? Yikes. I hope their bubbles are temperature controlled too.


 
And the Brady Bunch! Ha, can't forget about another one of America's "perfect family" LOL


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We went to see the movie last night. I pretty much started crying when he let Marley off leash at Dog Beach until the end.  I used up an entire purse-size pack of Kleenex. No surprise I liked the book better. Marley's antics were so cleverly written and described in the book by Grogran and I felt that if I had not read it I would have missed a lot in the movie. For example...his description of what happened that day at Dog Beach was so much more hilarious in the book as was the scene of Marley dragging the metal table through the outdoor cafe.


----------



## I<3Sophie (Jan 3, 2009)

I loved Marley and Me. It is and excellent book. Yes it is sad...BUT!! That is at the very end and if you have a dog it will make you come home and HUG and KISS your dog.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I admit to bawling like a baby who just lost her bottle at the end of the book. I also waited two weeks to read the last chapter because I knew what was coming. So I'll be one of those who rocks the theatre with my sobs when Marley goes - but hey, I'm old, I can get away with it! 
And then I'll go home and hug Max till he gives me the "Moooooommmm, enough!" look.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

I too absolutely loved the book but still found the movie enjoyable. I agree that without having read the book, some of the movie would not have flowed as easily. As a guy I can say I tried VERY hard not to end up bawling at the end. I failed but I can say so did evefyone else. Not since the movie "ET" have I seen a movie where the entire theater including men was not only in tears but bawling openly. The wife and I were definately glad to be home to hug our girl.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

I too absolutely loved the book but still found the movie enjoyable. I agree that without having read the book, some of the movie would not have flowed as easily. As a guy I can say I tried VERY hard not to end up bawling at the end. I failed but I can say so did evefyone else. Not since the movie "ET" have I seen a movie where the entire theater including men was not only in tears but bawling openly. The wife and I were definately glad to be home to hug our girl.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

AmbersDad said:


> I too absolutely loved the book but still found the movie enjoyable. I agree that without having read the book, some of the movie would not have flowed as easily. As a guy I can say I tried VERY hard not to end up bawling at the end. I failed but I can say so did evefyone else. Not since the movie "ET" have I seen a movie where the entire theater including men was not only in tears but bawling openly. The wife and I were definately glad to be home to hug our girl.



ET is the first movie I remember openly crying over in a theater! :bawling:


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

I havent read the book and I missed the movie so I will have to wait till it comes out on dvd. I am looking so forward to seeing it.


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh find a copy of the book! We read it first. I read the NY BestSeller version and kiddo read a JR version (to avoid all the "conception" talk that is featured when the young couple start building their human family).

The movie is great but I loved the book! (also my kiddo was so eager to see it, I just knew there would be uncontrollable tears if there wasnt' pre-knowledge of the whole story. 

Still the whole theater was in tears and sniffles as the lights came up and we left our seats.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ahhh I wish we had seen it! We saw "Bolt' instead and I thought the movie lame. Dang. I'm going to talk to my husband to see if we can see Marley and Me tomorrow.


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

> I think I'd be more traumatised having to watch a film with Owen Wilson in it! Although his facial features have distinct similarity to parts of a dogs anatomy! (sorry, don't like him)
> 
> 
> > OHHH I agree with this... it bugged me that he was cast 'cuz he's one I just "don't get." But i realized after watching, he didn't distract me from the story. I hardly ever make it to the movies and am picky when I go... overall I wasn't disappointed.
> ...


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden and I wanted to go, but they wouldn't let her in. I'm like, "what? why not? this movie is practically about her!" But they wouldn't budge. Rats. We'll just wait for the DVD.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You can watch it now on the internet.. I'm loading the movie right now on zSHARE


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

wow im glad i started this thread! I had no idea so many people would reply! Im curious to know how much money this movie is rackin in i bet its gonna be beyond what was expected..you couldnt make me watch it again though too sad, not even if u paid me. haha I am an emotional wreck when it comes to dogs.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't think I can bring myself to watch it. My mom told me the end, and I know I would cry for weeks. I just get too emotional with animals. That's why I didn't become a vet !


----------

